# tortoise not going in burrow



## Tillypachl (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi we are having our summer start early here in Yuma Az temps as high as 120...no lower then 113.....my tortoise will not go in her burrow to be cool, she does however go under a table I have a fountain on. will that be cool enough? she has plenty of shade bush, trees, and covered porch. I just worry.....I have been bringing her in but not sure that is good for her either in & out...temp in house 78 NEVER that outside till winter....I put her in her burrow she comes right out...."HELP" please.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2016)

Measure the temperature under the table. 

Have you taken a long handled mirror and have a look inside the burrow to see what's wrong with it? Is the burrow man made or tortoise dug? 

I wouldn't bring her indoors. Maybe just supply a bit more overhead misting during the hottest part of the day:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Arctic-Cove-3-8-in-x-22-ft-Misting-Kit-MAC3822KP/204768004

or even:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Arctic-Cove-Big-Chill-Personal-Stand-Mister-MSDM009AQP/205744087


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 22, 2016)

I guess the burrow for some reason is not cool enough. I agree with what Yvonne G said.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2016)

What type of tortoise?
Did you dig the burrow or did it?
Whoops, Yvonne just asked.....


----------

